# Turned 21 a month ago looking for a good scotch



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Well guys I got paid today and havent been spending too bad latly except for my recent run in with the Devil site. Whats a good scotch for a beginner. Yes I have used the search feature and found some fantastic information. Im looking for something in the 50 dollar range even if its not a full sized bottle, I understand quantity and price. I have a gift set of Johnny Walker here 5 Bottles of all the different blends but am unable to open it for another 2 months till the buddy who bought me it gets back from college due to a promise. Thanks again prolly stopping by the liquor store tomorrow.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

I say, just spend that money on cigars! :2


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

daviddunn said:


> I say, just spend that money on cigars! :2


Thanks but im over budget for my monthly cigar purchases. I Just realized were in march, NVM time to splurge some more lol.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Belvienie Double wood is the way to go bro..beginner or not..good shiite


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Just starting out in the Scotch world I would have to recommend a blended whisky. I think a lot of folks will be trigger happy to recommend high-priced single malts, but I would stay with a high quality blend. An old favorite, that until recently I could not find in the States, is called "Black Bottle". Probably saw it after a search here.

Two other standby blends would be Johnny Walker Gold (18 year old), but it is a little out of the $50 range. Doesn't matter though, because I would recommend the *18 yr Chivas *over it anyhow and it goes *for about $50.00*

Enjoy 21 - happy, happy,

BillYBarue


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

billybarue said:


> Just starting out in the Scotch world I would have to recommend a blended whisky. I think a lot of folks will be trigger happy to recommend high-priced single malts, but I would stay with a high quality blend. An old favorite, that until recently I could not find in the States, is called "Black Bottle". Probably saw it after a search here.
> 
> Two other standby blends would be Johnny Walker Gold (18 year old), but it is a little out of the $50 range. Doesn't matter though, because I would recommend the *18 yr Chivas *over it anyhow and it goes *for about $50.00*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info I appreciate it. I totally agree I think a single malt would be too much to handle right off the bat. I had a bottle of JW Blue but that went a while ago. Im thristy... :al


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> Thanks for the info I appreciate it. I totally agree I think a single malt would be too much to handle right off the bat. I had a bottle of JW Blue but that went a while ago. Im thristy... :al


I like "Blue", but I happen to be a Chivas lover and their 21 year old royal salute is a special scotch for me. It was my Dad's number #1 scotch. I used to pick it up in Miami Intl duty free for $80.00, if I remember right, but I don't get through Miami much anymore.

If you polished off a bottle of "Blue" you don't sound too much like a newbie. The Black Bottle I mentioned is a blend of Islay whiskeys. Islays are a real acquired taste, some of which I have yet to acquire, but my favorite all-around scotch is a single malt Islay - Lagavulin 16 year.

BillyBarue


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

For a descent good scotch, get the Macallan 12.

Good scotch and a descent price point, about $35.00.


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> For a descent good scotch, get the Macallan 12.
> 
> Good scotch and a descent price point, about $35.00.


Very good choice. I would also suggest:

Bruichladdich 10 @ $39.99. This is a very floral and light single malt. Glenmorangie Port Wood 12 @ $54.99. 
Balvenie Double Wood 12 @ $43.99
The Macallan 15 Fine Oak @ $64.99

Good luck with your purchase. And if you thought cigars were a slippery slope, single malt scotch is like staring into the abyss!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JW Green is my pick... Too good.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

If you want something easy for starters that won't break the bank, I'll second the MacAllan 12 and raise you a The Dalmore.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Seriously, there are a ton of threads on exactly this subject. If you were asking for something slightly different than those threads, you might get different answers, but this is the same question, and the same answers as always.

Basically every time this thread comes up, you get "Macallan guy", "blend guy", "Glenlivet guy", "Islay guy", and then a smattering of "I agree"s or slightly more uncommon suggestions...


But, here's something a little different, just for you:
http://www.thescotchblog.com/2007/02/annual_scotch_t_1.html


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Why not treat yourself to a few at a bar or restaurant specializing in whisky. I'd agree that a beginner is safer with a Highland. Islays really are much different than your palatte is used to. If you can find Springbank (a Campbeltown) try that.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

A moderately priced scotch I always recommend is Highland Park 12. Can be found for around $35.


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

MadAl said:


> Why not treat yourself to a few at a bar or restaurant specializing in whisky...


This is something that I did initially and continue to do. I have a few bar/restaurants that have very nice selections. I sample a few glasses per night to get an idea of what my palate likes. From there I go out and find the best prices in my area. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

One word= Macallan


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I tried a bunch side-by-side *Here*

Post some reviews when you try whatever you get - I like hearing about all this deliciousness :dr


----------

